# Reciprocity in Oregon



## thardey (Feb 25, 2009)

It hasn't been passed, but it's looking very good. Yesterday the Sherrif's office endorsed an amendment that would recognize CCW permits from other states.

From Oregon Firearms Federation



> This bill recognizes the concealed handgun licenses of all other states.
> 
> At the request of OFF, an amendment was drafted that extended that recognition to Alaska and Vermont, which allow their residents to carry concealed without a license.
> 
> ...


 
How does that work with reciprocity? The amendment would recognize all other's licenses -- but I know that many states have more of a "Partnership" setup -- would they have to add Oregon to a list of approved states, or would it automatically happen once we recognize theirs?

It would be nice to be able to travel with my CCW -- right now it's hit-and-miss which states recognize us. (Of course, I'm not going to hold my breath for CA.)


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 25, 2009)

Living in the Couv, I've have to say this is ... _nice_.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you'd be fine in Indiana.

Good job on getting that through Oregon!


----------



## Blindside (Feb 25, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I think you'd be fine in Indiana.
> 
> Good job on getting that through Oregon!


 
It has not passed yet, it was just introduced.

I am hopeful though, as someone who lives 30 miles from the border and regularly works in OR, it would be a nice change.


----------



## thardey (Feb 25, 2009)

Blindside said:


> It has not passed yet, it was just introduced.
> 
> I am hopeful though, as someone who lives 30 miles from the border and regularly works in OR, it would be a nice change.


 
I know WA is pretty good about issuing out-of-state licenses to Oregonians, how are your reciprocity laws?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 25, 2009)

thardey said:


> I know WA is pretty good about issuing out-of-state licenses to Oregonians, how are your reciprocity laws?


 
I don't know, I only carry a UT license because it has a far higher reciprocity. 

pulled from http://www.handgunlaw.us/

Washington honors:
Louisiana 
Michigan 
Mississippi 
Missouri 
Ohio
Oklahoma 
North Carolina 
Utah​ 
So that pretty much sucks, most of the west is not accepted except for UT.

As for other states accepting the WA license, not many do because of the lax requirements, of the western states ID, MT, UT, and AZ accept it.​


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 25, 2009)

"we recognize everyone's" does not equate to "reciprocity."

Missouri recognizes permits from any other state (including those with "may issue" laws like CA, NY, etc.).  However, there are states that do not honor ours (mostly those with "may issue" laws...).

Even though your state recognizes their permits, that doesn't mean their state automatically recognizes yours.


----------



## thardey (Feb 25, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> "we recognize everyone's" does not equate to "reciprocity."
> 
> Missouri recognizes permits from any other state (including those with "may issue" laws like CA, NY, etc.). However, there are states that do not honor ours (mostly those with "may issue" laws...).
> 
> Even though your state recognizes their permits, that doesn't mean their state automatically recognizes yours.


 
Thanks, that's what I was asking about. Would we have to submit a request or something?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 25, 2009)

thardey said:


> Thanks, that's what I was asking about. Would we have to submit a request or something?



In WA is apparently the job of the Attorney General to make a list of who meets the requirements.  It does not say how often.



> *RCW 9.41.073*
> 
> *Concealed pistol license &#8212; Reciprocity.*
> 
> ...


----------



## thardey (Mar 24, 2009)

Never mind -- it got amended to making it easier for out-of-state applications, and even that doesn't look promising at this point.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 25, 2009)

My dream is for all states to be like Vermont and Alaska. That is, NO PERMITS NEEDED TO CARRY. If can legaly own the gun, you can pack it.

But if that won't happen, then the next best thing is for all states to be like Indiana and Missouri.

While I teach CHL classes, I feel all citizens have the right to arms. They can only loose that right when the break the law in a bad way.

Deaf


----------

